# How to straighten boat trailer tongue ?



## Andy Taylor (Jun 27, 2008)

My trailer's 2"X3" tongue is bent about 6" to the side, about 1.5' feet back from coupler. What is the best way to straighten it without weakening the frame? Has anyone done this? Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not sure how to do it, but how did it happen?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 27, 2008)

6" ! How _did_ that happen!? Post some pics so that members can get an idea of a fix maybe.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 27, 2008)

Hook the backend to a tree and get a running start. :LOL2: 

Once it has been bent, it has already been weakened. The only way to really fix it would be to take it somewhere and have that section cut off and a new tube extension welded on. Or, if they could get it straightened back out, welding some scab plates on to box in the area that was previously bent.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 27, 2008)

About half the trailers I buy have bent tongues. Most common from pulling with step bumper hitches, and then turning too tight, bending the tongue around the bumper. 

Take it somewhere, get the old tongue completely cut out, and install a new piece of steel. I see people that say butt welding is good for 10 feet of extension, but I am not going to try that. I just replace the whole thing.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 27, 2008)

It was bent like this when I bought it. The previous owner came back from Arizona and found the damage, and of course his kids didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 28, 2008)

If I try to straighten it, will that weaken it even more? If so, I'll just leave it as it is.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, it will.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 29, 2008)

Andy Taylor said:


> If I try to straighten it, will that weaken it even more? If so, _I'll just leave it as it is._



Are you still going to use (tow) it?


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, I've towed it twice to a local lake I fish. It's just a lightweight 12' V-hull and trolling motor. But I am trying to find a 12' or 14' flat bottom jon to replace it. That will also just have a trolling motor. It pulls a little to the side of course, but it doesn't stick out past the side of my van.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

With the boat being light weight won't be as bad but if the trailer doesn't track straight you will prematurely wear your tires. I would see what a welding shop would charge you to replace the bent section.


----------

